# Canon M5 Does it have Powershot or EOS Setup menus?



## tan oak (Jan 18, 2017)

From an earlier discussion of the M3 camera I found this quote: 

"M3 and M10 are using a firmware based on the powershot series, the M1 and M2 are using proper EOS firmware"

The initial M5 reviews I have seen have not addressed this point. What are new M5b owners finding?


----------



## rs (Jan 18, 2017)

Powershot


----------



## bholliman (Jan 18, 2017)

The M5 menus are pretty good in my opinion. There are 3 menu categories with 12 pages of settings that cover pretty much everything I need, this coming from a 6 year DSLR user.

Not sure how to tell if the firmware is Powershot or not...


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 18, 2017)

If you are used to Canon DSLR menus and functions, you'll feel right at home with the M5's menus.

About the only difference I have found is with the folders. Tthe M5 makes a new folder either every day or every month (your choice) but you can't just start a new folder, or go back to another one.

The touch screen is great for making changes with the menus too.


----------



## Crosswind (Jan 21, 2017)

Bennymiata said:


> If you are used to Canon DSLR menus and functions, you'll feel right at home with the M5's menus.
> 
> About the only difference I have found is with the folders. Tthe M5 makes a new folder either every day or every month (your choice) but you can't just start a new folder, or go back to another one.
> 
> The touch screen is great for making changes with the menus too.



I can only confirm that!


----------

